# Geryis



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Here is a couple quick shots of my 6 Geryis from Hareball. They are a bit rough from shipping, but I am going to keep track and take pics of their recovery. The tank is a 180 gallon and missing a couple of plants, but I want them to get used to the tank and then I will add some plants. Here's 1....


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

2....


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

3....


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

4...I have a new digi cam that I am trying out. Hopefully better pics to come....


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

thats badass man... those geryi are ALWAYS awesome.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

I love Geryis :nod:


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

In the first pic, all the way to the right is a 5" Brantii that so far seems to be getting along with these guys. We will have to see how long it lasts.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

A suggestion to get sharper pics...
Its good that you are not using the flash, but the camera needs a slower shutter speed to compensate. SO one way is to steady the camera. Tripod is good, but if you rest it on a table or something, use the built-in timer to take the shot. You will be amazed how sharp they will get (apart from the moving piranhas)

another way is to get more light

btw.. really nice tank!


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

P-Power said:


> A suggestion to get sharper pics...
> Its good that you are not using the flash, but the camera needs a slower shutter speed to compensate. SO one way is to steady the camera. Tripod is good, but if you rest it on a table or something, use the built-in timer to take the shot. You will be amazed how sharp they will get (apart from the moving piranhas)
> 
> another way is to get more light
> ...


 Thanks Power! I will try that.


----------



## skater_4_lyfe (Jul 24, 2003)

baddass man


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow, thats a sweet tank!


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Nice geryis!


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice tank and awesome Geryis


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome. I would kill for a geryi shoal. . . really.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn nice dream tank!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

awesome tank man! great pickup on those geryi


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

i thought you couldn't shoal species that weren't pygos? or is this possible but taking a large risk?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Wife,
Very Very Nice


















> i thought you couldn't shoal species that weren't pygos? or is this possible but taking a large risk?


I think you can .....
Spilos and Geryi that is ONLY ...In groups of their OWN.

IMO I would say they need at least 35 to 45 gallons apiece if not more , if that can be provided ...







(Especially the Geryi) .......


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Wife,
> Very Very Nice
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks Mr. Harley and everyone for the comments.

I don't know how long that Brantii is going to last in there, but I will keep it updated and take some new and better pics in a week. The Geryis should be healed by then and more decorations added.

Thanks again guys!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Great looking shoal man...but you should remove that Brandti :nod: !


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

That is an amazing setup you've got there


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Nice Jim!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Geryis are the best out of the serr species to try and shoal. They are more expensive then the spilo. Geryi sell for around $200 while spilos are around $20up.

That is a nice tank


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now thats what i call a shoal


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

kick ass









they were living with a 6.5" rhom for the last 6 months. no problems with them living together so maybe the brandti might work.


----------



## SkardeeKat (Feb 3, 2004)

so jealous


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

thats nice nam


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice..great pickup..good luck as well..keep us update on them..


----------



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

Man. Thats a wicked setup.


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Very nice!


----------



## pirayaboy (Feb 24, 2004)

thats a badass shoal and the tank is sweet


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

all i can say is . . . inspiring!

hurry up and get more pics man, that shoal is bad ass!!

~Will.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

Thanks for the comments guys!







I think I might be moving htese guys into my 220 gallon and go with another look with the tank set-up. Either way, more pics on the way soon.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome Shoal you have there. My fiance loves geryi. One day I will have to buy her one. Maybe when I upgrade my tank for my Pygo shoal she will get the 75 for a solo geryi.

Joe


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

good luck with that badass shoal.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

A week later.......


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

another....getting better with the pics thanks to the advice of Power and other!!!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

nice, pics defenitally look a lot better than the first ones. i think the one near the pleco wants to have a snack.


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Looking good Jim, glad they arrived OK.

Cheers,


----------

